# hives



## Silvia

to break out in hives the size of quarters from head to toe

I'm not sure what that means, it must be a figurative description of one's own body.

I hope someone can explain better 

Thank you


----------



## shamblesuk

hives = orticaria


----------



## panjandrum

Hives are itchy lumps on the skin caused by an allergic reaction to something - usually something you have eaten.
Breaking out in hives of any size from head to toe means that you have them all over your body.


----------



## panjandrum

Or alternatively, although rather less graphically descriptive -


			
				shamblesuk said:
			
		

> hives = orticaria


 =  *U*rticaria in Latin

Edit to add comment about latin


----------



## lsp

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Or alternatively, although rather less graphically descriptive -


I don't understand your post PJD?  "O" is the way to go per WR and Garzanti


----------



## panjandrum

lsp said:
			
		

> I don't understand your post PJD? "O" is the way to go per WR and Garzanti


Sorry - I was going into medical latin, not Italian.


----------



## DDT

lsp said:
			
		

> I don't understand your post PJD?  "O" is the way to go per WR and Garzanti



You're right, the verb is "*u*rticare" but the disease is "*o*rticaria" 

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Thank you all 

What about "the size of quarters"? Is that a common expression? How would you translate it?


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> Thank you all
> 
> What about "the size of quarters"? Is that a common expression? How would you translate it?


... the size of the coin valued at 25¢. It's common to say the size of....something a little hyperbolic. I have a headache the size of Texas. Quarters wouldn't draw much sympathy for a headache. But hives the size of quarters is dramatic enough!


----------



## Silvia

Grazie, lsp. Adesso provo con una traduzione:
to break out in hives the size of quarters from head to toe
avere un'attacco di orticaria con bolle grandi 1 € dalla testa ai piedi

Non è il massimo... ma può andare


----------



## yoroshiku

Ciao tutti,

I'd like to explain to my daughter's teacher that her hives seem to have been caused by mosquito bites.  However, I don't know how to say hives or mosquito bites.  Thanks very much, as always, for your help.

yoroshiku


----------



## sam1978

Hive = orticaria.
Mosquito bites= morso di una zanzara.
So that:
"A quanto pare, l'orticaria è stata causata dal morso di una zanzara".
Hope this helps.


----------



## jjjones

"A quanto pare, il tuo sfogo/la tua irritazione è dovuta a dei morsi di zanzara".
Orticaria it's a specific desease, irritazione/sfogo is more generic (a skin rash, more or less).


----------



## suahi

Ciao!
Si vuoi dirlo in italiano : _orticaria._ (If you want to say it in Italian: "orticaria").
I hope it was useful,
arrivederci,
SusyH


----------



## yoroshiku

thanks so much, sam. that helps a lot.


----------



## yoroshiku

actually, it is hives and not a rash, but i very much appreciate the distinction.  thanks again to all.


----------



## sam1978

suahi said:


> Ciao!
> S*e* vuoi dirlo in italiano : _orticaria._ (If you want to say it in Italian: "orticaria").
> I hope it was useful,
> arrivederci,
> SusyH



A little mistake.

You're welcome, Yoroshiko!


----------



## pomar

Ma voi dite "morsi" di zanzara?
Io ho sempre detto *pizzichi.*


----------



## winnie

pomar said:


> Ma voi dite "morsi" di zanzara?
> Io ho sempre detto *pizzichi.*


 
Non è meglio 'punture di zanzara'?


----------



## Necsus

Anch'io suggerirei di non tradurre 'mosquito bites' letteralmente, con _morsi di zanzara_, ma piuttosto con _punture_. 

Ops. Crossing...


----------



## jjjones

Le zanzare mi hanno pizzicato/morso.
Ho dei morsi di zanzara.
Credo comunque che sia una questione di regione/città/preferenza personale.


----------



## Necsus

Hm.. Io non sono un estimatore delle statistiche fatte in rete, ma parlando di frequenza d'uso dei termini, i motori di ricerca possono essere uno strumento abbastanza attendibile, almeno sui grandi numeri: Google dà circa 500 riscontri per "morsi di zanzare" e 12.000 per "punture di zanzare".


----------



## winnie

jjjones said:


> Le zanzare mi hanno pizzicato/morso.
> Ho dei morsi di zanzara.
> Credo comunque che sia una questione di regione/città/preferenza personale.


 
Posso concederti che nel linguaggio colloquiale si usino quei termini anche se sono decisamente stiracchiati.
La zanzara non pur avendo una bocca provvista di 2 mandibole e 2 mascelle, usa degli stiletti e quindi non può mordere morde. Tantomeno è fornita di dita con le quali pizzicare.
L'unica cosa che può fare è infilare la sua proboscide attraverso lo strato di epitelio, esattamente come quando si usa un ago con la siringa.
Quindi la zanzara punge.

EDIT: per rigore "scientifico" vi dovevo questa precisazione. Mi scuso per l'inesattezza e ringrazio sentitamente chi me lo ha fatto notare.


----------



## Beccaccia

yoroshiku said:


> Ciao tutti,
> 
> I'd like to explain to my daughter's teacher that her hives seem to have been caused by mosquito bites. However, I don't know how to say hives or mosquito bites. Thanks very much, as always, for your help.
> 
> yoroshiku


 
I don't think Hives is caused by a mosquito bite, Hives is a dormant virus, and when the body is stressed or 'run down it can erupt in various locations, and be quite painful
The Mosquito, carry’s viruses that are associated with Malaria. A totally different set of symtoms

I hope this is helpful
Qua
M


----------



## pomar

I don't think hives is a desease but a symptom, that can be caused by a virus as well as by an allergy. Some people, specially children, can be particularly sensitive to insect stings. What causes itching after a mosquito bite is a sort of anhaestetic substance the mosquito injects into your skin when it is biting you, so that you don't itch immediately and it can carry on sucking your blood. Malaria is only transmitted by one particular kind of mosquitoes (anopheles mosquitoes), that were exterminated in Europe after II World War (although somewhere a few of them may have recently come back again).
Malaria has nothing to do with hives, his main symptom is recurrent fever.
Maybe Beccaccia was talking of herpes zoster.

Quanto al pizzico, io chiamo pizzico il pomfo, il risultato della puntura. Ma l'azione che fa la zanzara la chiamo pungere. 
Non è necessario che sia fatto con le mani perchè un pizzico pizzichi!


----------



## Beccaccia

pomar said:


> I don't think hives is a desease but a symptom, that can be caused by a virus as well as by an allergy. Some people, specially children, can be particularly sensitive to insect stings. What causes itching after a mosquito bite is a sort of anhaestetic 'anesthetic' substance the mosquito injects into your skin when it is biting you, so that you don't itch immediately and it can carry on sucking your blood. Malaria is only transmitted by one particular kind of mosquitoes (anopheles mosquitoes), that were exterminated in Europe after II World War (although somewhere a few of them may have recently come back again).
> Malaria has nothing to do with hives, his it's main symptom is recurrent fever.
> Maybe Beccaccia was talking of herpes zoster.
> 
> Quanto al pizzico, io chiamo pizzico il pomfo, il risultato della puntura. Ma l'azione che fa la zanzara la chiamo pungere.
> Non è necessario che sia fatto con le mani perchè un pizzico pizzichi!


 
I hope this is helpful

Just a comment . . .Yes I was thinking of Herpes Zoster the eruption of a virus laying dormant on the nerve, when the condition of stress exacerbates and environment for it to manifest itself in various forms i.e. blisters . .my point was that it is totally different from Maleria. I don’t think you could confuse the two symtoms

Pomar. . .I noticed some minor errors . . . however I as a student of Italian will attempt to translate what you have written into English.

Però non sono affatto convinto di questa traduzione... per favore aiutarmi?

Quanto al pizzico, io chiamo pizzico il pomfo, il risultato della puntura. Ma l'azione che fa la zanzara la chiamo pungere. 
Non è necessario che sia fatto con le mani perchè un pizzico pizzichi!

I call it a pinched weal when you are pinched, the result of a puncture from a *proboscis*. This is the action of the mosquito that is called puncture.
Not necessarily made with the hand but as it makes a pinch (tiny prick). . .as in pin prick.

Chi Pensa, 
Grazie

Qua Qua
M


----------



## Le Peru

pomar said:


> Non è necessario che sia fatto con le mani perchè un pizzico pizzichi!


 
Dopo la puntura di zanzara, ho sempre saputo che la pelle in quella zona pruda, anzichè pizzicare... ^^


----------



## pomar

Beccaccia said:


> I hope this is helpful
> 
> 
> Pomar. . .I noticed some minor errors . . . however I as a student of Italian will attempt to translate what you have written into English.
> 
> Però non sono affatto convinto di questa traduzione... per favore aiutarmi?
> 
> Quanto al pizzico, io chiamo pizzico il pomfo, il risultato della puntura. Ma l'azione che fa la zanzara la chiamo pungere.
> Non è necessario che sia fatto con le mani perchè un pizzico pizzichi!
> 
> I call it a pinched weal when you are pinched, the result of a puncture from a *proboscis*. This is the action of the mosquito that is called puncture.
> Not necessarily made with the hand but as it makes a pinch (tiny prick). . .as in pin prick.
> 
> M


Thank you, Beccaccia, I'm just glad for being corrected, but: 
- the first one (anhaestetic) was not a mistake, it's just the normal British spelling;
- the second (his instead of its) indeed was a careless mistake, but your correction has a spelling mistake 
I will try to translate literally the Italian text:
As for the _pizzico_ (sting, bite, lit. pinch), I call _pizzico_ the itchy red swelling, the result of a sting (being stung). But I call _pungere _(to sting)the action (made by) of the mosquito. A _pinch_ doesn't need to be made with the hands to itch (make you feel itchy).

The last phrase is a play on words (not really a great one!).


----------



## pomar

> Le Peru
> Dopo la puntura di zanzara, ho sempre saputo che la pelle in quella zona prud*e*, anzichè pizzicare... ^^


Vedi "pizzicare" nel De Mauro alla voce 3a:


> "v.tr., provocare bruciore o prurito: _questa sciarpa mi pizzica il collo"_


E non è neanche definito colloquiale , quindi suppongo di poter avere l'assoluzione. Scherzi a parte, io uso indifferentemente tutti e due: prudere e pizzicare.


----------



## Beccaccia

pomar said:


> Vedi "pizzicare" nel De Mauro alla voce 3a:
> E non è neanche definito colloquiale , quindi suppongo di poter avere l'assoluzione. Scherzi a parte, io uso indifferentemente tutti e due: prudere e pizzicare.


 
Thank you in advance for your patience and interest. Related to the zanzara.
I am confused as to the use of the following words: When I looking in HOEPLI.it.

Pizzacare
Tumefaziòne
Gonfiòre

I have discovered a word Gonfiòre which the dictionary say is swelling, could I assume that the difference between the two words is size of swelling.?
Tumefazione.. as in “tumefazioni prodotte da pizzicature di zanzara”and that pizzicare is a burning sensation as in hot sauce. . . . as it seems to be frequently used, however also means swelling?. . this is confusing to me! 

What is the differences Tumefazione listed as swelling and Gonfiòre also listed as a swelling. The dictionary lists Pizzicare as a burn "questa salsa pizzica la lingua" this sauce burns your tongue.
My student question is asking that is Pizzacare is a colloquial expression ? and the differences between the words. 

Grazie per le tua risposte
Qua
M


----------



## Le Peru

Beccaccia said:


> Thank you in advance for your patience and interest. Related to the zanzara.
> I am confused as to the use of the following words: When I looking in HOEPLI.it.
> 
> Pizzacare
> Tumefaziòne
> Gonfiòre
> 
> I have discovered a word Gonfiòre which the dictionary say is swelling, could I assume that the difference between the two words is size of swelling.?
> Tumefazione.. as in “tumefazioni prodotte da pizzicature di zanzara”and that pizzicare is a burning sensation as in hot sauce. . . . as it seems to be frequently used, however also means swelling?. . this is confusing to me!
> 
> What is the differences Tumefazione listed as swelling and Gonfiòre also listed as a swelling. The dictionary lists Pizzicare as a burn "questa salsa pizzica la lingua" this sauce burns your tongue.
> My student question is asking that is Pizzacare is a colloquial expression ? and the differences between the words.
> 
> Grazie per le tua risposte
> Qua
> M


 
I think you should make a new thread with this new questions. 
Note: pizz*a*care is wrong, it is pizz*i*care.
Ciao


----------

